# Tell me about your Cleaver :-)



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Tell me about your Cleaver 

Who is running a Cleaver What pitch on What Boat and What Horsepower ...

Thanxxx !!!


----------



## sjake1972 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tried a 16 pitch at the rally on my lt25 with the 50hp tohatsu


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

How did_ THAT _Go ?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Sucks.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I was standing there when it went down ...

I have a 12 pitch aluminum semi cleaver for Honda tohatsu (10 Spline)

We shall see ...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

12 pitch cleaver? For what HP motor? I image that would be horribly slow on anything over about 10hp.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll throw it in a box and send it to you if you will run it and then send it back ...

you should see about 27 ...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I'll throw it in a box and send it to you if you will run it and then send it back ...
> 
> you should see about 27 ...


I don't know Dave. I'm not too interested in that low of a pitch. It's not going to tell me anything useful. Plus, if it gets damaged or falls off, you'll be all over my butt about it. Not worth the potential hassle to me.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

This is a joke thread right?


----------

